
ShareChatBot – allows you to record telegram dialogs and embed it to the website - kulakowka
https://sharechatbot.com/
======
kulakowka
You can easily record group chats and share it on social networks. You can
embed it to your site by using the widget (such as video from youtube).

It's a MVP for my new project. I want to know your opinion.

For example, look at this demo snippet:
[https://sharechatbot.com/574dac34b9bf30af78520371](https://sharechatbot.com/574dac34b9bf30af78520371)

